# General beekeeping > Starting out >  2 healthy colonies for sale ideal for start up

## neilr

Ive got two excellent buckfast colonies for sale they would be great for someone wanting to get started with their own bees. Theyve been well cared for having had a Formic acid varroa treatment in late summer. Ive got loads of equipment and if required I could sell the bees and the hives.
House move forces sale.

----------


## andrewcosmit

Hi, if your offer is actually l am interested in..
Phone 07554161956
Email andrewcosmit@gmail.com
Regards 
Andrew

----------

